# Lets Toast in Orange



## eravedesigns (Jun 29, 2008)

Did some shooting in my studio today and came out with this. C&C please.

EDIT: I photoshoped the line out


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh nice. Love your colour gradient here the cuves of the glass.  My only CC is to try editing in 16 bit as opposed to 8 bit to help keep the colour gradient just that bit smoother and to clone out the line of the reflecting surface. Nice job!


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea I just finished taking out the line when you said that. And the gradient did turn weird and you say its from the 8 bit. I thought it was just my screen but thanks for the tip. Can I change to 16 bit in lightroom do you know? and can I change after all my adjustments have been done?


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait a second Photoshop was already in 16bit...could lightroom have been in 8 bit?


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh strange. I thought that any RAW platform (ACR, lightroom, Capture One) would work in 16 bit but I am not entirely certain. Usually you would have to edit the entire image in 16 bit and convert to 8 bit at the end to save as a JPEG.  

if that doesn't work I would end up patch tooling the one obvious 'gradient' above the glass and then just blur it a bit.  Strange though, I hope someone can answer your question about the 16 bit vs. 8 bit!

I like it tons more without the line as well


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

